# Whitetail Deer Manikin - who makes the best?



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

coombs is one i never tired....... i usually buy mckenzie, but have used matt thompson a few times and love the finished product more than any..


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Revolution, take a look. And you can try their new forms for half price.


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I usually use McKenzie but I have done several on Matt thompson and have no complaints. I used my first Joe Coombs form the other day and was very pleased with it. It was one of the 9500 series semi sneak wall pedistal. It seems like the Coombs heads are usually to short for the KS deer and Mckenzie has more size options.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Deer Mount said:


> I usually use McKenzie but I have done several on Matt thompson and have no complaints. I used my first Joe Coombs form the other day and was very pleased with it. It was one of the 9500 series semi sneak wall pedistal. It seems like the Coombs heads are usually to short for the KS deer and Mckenzie has more size options.


Do you have any pics of the 9500 semi sneak? I am thinking about using that one on a buck I just got.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks guys... I talked it over and will be going with the 8600 from McKenzie. It will be for this guy here, shot with my slug gun just the other day


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow Nice buck!!!!


----------



## Taxidermynut (Mar 2, 2009)

Use the 6500 on your buck. It shows a lot more swell than the 8600. The 8400 & 8600 seems to have a smaller neck than the 6500.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

McKenzie


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Mckenzie Ben Mears


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Eppleys. Either Ohio Taxidermy Supply or Hilton Eppley Forms


----------

